# Toro 521- 38052 : Correct Carb + Torque Specs



## tdsimon99 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hello All, very glad to connect with experts, as working on this machine has proven to be frustrating. 
I purchased this 521 unit this summer, and was experiencing the surging issue often spoken about. The engine is the HS50-67246E. At Everest Parts Supply, for the carb model #632107, they suggested a unit, and I purchased it. When it arrived, I noticed the following:


- on the Bowl, it has no Adj. Screw Assy, only a bolt (sorry, tried to attach a pic, and/or URL, no luck)
- it also not have a Screw for Idle Adj



I have gone out on the web, and using PN 632107, and have found carbs that visually conform to the model on the machine right now.


1) Can I use this new carb or should I return and get a carb that exactly (visually)conforms to the original?
2) Regardless of the carb I use, what are the Torque Spec on the bolts that attach the Carb to the Block?


Many Thanks in advance, Todd Simon


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Myself,I'd send the non-adjustable carb back-I don't like them.However,it may work just fine on your machine.It's up to you,really.I will always attempt,more than once if necessary,to try and rebuild the original Tecumseh carb.I don't care what anyone else says,the original Tecumseh carbs are better quality than the Chinese replacements.If I can't fix the original,I look for a NOS Tecumseh(or good used one) at a reasonable price.If that's not possible,I'd then try a China-Tec.Luckily,I've never had to go Chinese-yet.

According to the parts breakdown for your engine,your carb doesn't mount directly to the block,there is an intake pipe in between.

Per the Tecumseh flat-head service manual,the bolts that attach the carb to the intake pipe should be torqued to 70 inch/pounds.

The bolts/screws that attach the intake pipe to the block should be torqued to 95 inch pounds.


----------



## tdsimon99 (Jan 5, 2017)

Great Mike C., I really appreciate the advice.


----------



## iaminsider (Nov 7, 2016)

If you decide to go with a new Chinese carb, I just installed this one on the same snowblower with good results. My original carb was WAY too gone for repair.

Carburetor W/ Gasket Tecumseh 421 521 Snowblower 4hp 5hp Engines 640084B | eBay


----------



## FutureE9 (Feb 11, 2017)

I also used the $17 Chinese one and it works great!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I much prefer to rebuild the Tecumseh carb. I posted recently how to do it. My second choice is an adjustable carburetor for the 5hp. Since you have the carb, it's not worth sending it back, use it.


----------

